# Suns make big pitch for LaMarcus Aldridge



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> The Suns' Wednesday meeting with free agent LaMarcus Aldridge might have closed some ground in their chase for a much-needed star.
> 
> With an intricate plan in place for the first day of free agency, the Suns showed Aldridge what type of team that they envision being before they even met with him. The Suns opened free agency by adding veteran center Tyson Chandler with a four-year, $52 million agreement and by coming to terms to keep guard Brandon Knight on a five-year, $70 million contract.
> 
> ...


http://www.azcentral.com/story/spor...-suns-lamarcus-aldridge-free-agency/29587497/


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Would be a huge get for Phoenix, obviously. Still think the Spurs are the front-runners, though.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

As I've said, tempering excitement and expectations, but encouraging news out there.

Latest just to put it somewhere.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616402825162137600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616400386765619200

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616372096248188928


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Would love to see the Suns get Aldridge. Think he'd be a great fit with Bledsoe and Knight, plus now Chandler in tow.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Gambo dropping news on LMA's wants/desires in a destination, how Suns stack up, and what deals they would have to do if he wants to sign. Too much to post in tweet brackets.

https://twitter.com/Gambo987


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dissonance said:


> Gambo dropping news on LMA's wants/desires in a destination, how Suns stack up, and what deals they would have to do if he wants to sign. Too much to post in tweet brackets.
> 
> https://twitter.com/Gambo987




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616449824192212993
Probably the most notable. Though with the Spurs, I would think he would be playing the 4, anyway, and Duncan would be playing the 5.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

What do you think, offer him $20-25m/yr? Will that get it done? Suns are at around 63 million with they're current signings. Luxury tax is at $85 million.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

So... what do they have next year? This is a clear cut lotto team in the west this coming year, right? Get a pick, and trust in McD to get the team back up there again soon?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, looks like McD wants to do Rockets model of building. Let young talent develop and grow, be in that 11-14th lottery range or bottom out if it somehow happen (think his original plan was OKC with high picks til they surprised all), maintain flex, collect and keep assets til a star or superstar becomes available and/or sign one in FA. 

Last couple yrs aiming high has also been to restore and gain credibility in this franchise that quite honestly had been lost over the last 5 yrs and maybe go further and get a superstar here for once. Just by getting meetings and being in the race for top star FAs and coming ever so close this yr is progress.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I don't think they're a clear lotto team at all. Portland should no longer be a playoff team, opening up one slot in the West (for the Thunder). I also think it's far from a sure thing that Dallas will make the playoffs next year. Wes Matthews will miss a serious part of the year while he's recovering from his achilles injury, and they currently have no starting PG and no bench.

Eric Bledsoe
Brandon Knight // Devin Booker // Archie Goodwin
TJ Warren // PJ Tucker
Markieff Morris // Jon Leuer
Tyson Chander // Alex Len

I'd expect Phoenix, Dallas, Utah and the Lakers to be in the mix for that last playoff spot.


----------

